# MAF vs. MAP based controllers



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

MAF or MAP is better? 
Seeing that our MAFs have such high rate of failures I would assume MAP. 
If so, then how does a MAP controller work better than your simple pressure switch?
Thanks


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: MAF vs. MAP based controllers (dknl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dknl* »_MAF or MAP is better?

Depends on the application.
Fast spooling turbo or positive displacement blower better = MAF
Why?
Boost builds very quickly and therefore is not a good indicator of air flow. Thus it provides poor basis for determining the H2O injection curve.


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

Is there some way to install without splicing the wiring to the MAF? rather keep that intact if possible.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (dknl)*

You will have to tap into 1 wire on the MAF harness. I removed about 1" of the the housing from the 1 wire and soldered the wire from the controller to it. If I ever need o remove it I can just remove the tape, snip the H2O controller wire off and re-tape.


----------



## sleeply337 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Fast VW)*

slick way to do it ....i am gunna do the same for sure ... if we use the MAF based contoler then we don't need to connect the boost/vac source up to the controller ? just wondering 
oh and what wire did you end up tapping into ...some say #4 some #5 ...what did you do ?


_Modified by sleeply337 at 1:34 PM 6-17-2009_


----------

